# Help is she albino, simese or himalayan?



## Snazzycazzy

So I recently adopted a new baby girl shes named ruby after her ruby red eyes! But I can't figure out if she's albino, siamese or himalayan? Would anybody be able help me please 


----------



## Snazzycazzy

Her eyes!


----------



## Phoene

I really don't know the difference between Siamese or Himalayan, but she looks like almost like a PEW (pink-eyed white) to me. Siamese and Himalayan rats have gray or sooty fur on their noses and tails so you know she can't be that. My avatar is a Siamese rat, though I don't know if you can see her sooty nose. Your baby really is cute though! My aunt named one of her rats Rue because of her ruby eyes.


----------



## Topple

I don't know enough about rats to give an answer. But she looks pretty


----------



## Asiposea

I can't quite see her color in the picture. Unless you know her pedigree, you will not be able to definitively tell between siamese/himalayan. She could be a 'bad' example of the standard. Generally though, a siamese will start off with color and then fade. The himalayan typically will start off more white then develop the colour points. Since she's young, this might be your best guess to label her. If she stays white white white then more likely she is a PEW. But it's not as simple as 'what she looks like'.

On a similar note, I've had an adult male that looks like a PEW but is in fact a cinnamon marten roan.


----------



## Snazzycazzy

Thank you all for your help! I found out her mum is Argente. I'm not sure about dad but she defo has an orange tint to her coat. 😀


----------



## lilspaz68

She looks PEW to me in the pics, Argente is fawn in the UK and that is a definite orangish colour. For anyone curiousPEW is pink eyed white Himilayan is a PEW with dark points that develop as babies/adolescents.Siamese start off darker and lighten up. They will have points but often have shading down their rump. Sneeze have ruby or black eyes not pink.


----------



## Snazzycazzy

Yeah sorry I meant her mum is Argente. My camera is a tad rubbish but in real life she has orange line going down her back. But I agree with you all on PEW thank you  but her mum is defo argente with pink eyes bright orange coat with white belly &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson

Snazzycazzy said:


> So I recently adopted a new baby girl shes named ruby after her ruby red eyes! But I can't figure out if she's albino, siamese or himalayan? Would anybody be able help me please 


I don't see any dark points on the nose or ears so probably just albino however i think I might see an ombre effect happening where her coat gets darker towards her bottom? If this is the case I'd say Himalayan - she will develop the nose and ear points as she ages. If there's no ombre effect she's just a PEW/REW. If she were Siamese her whole body would already be a darker cream.


----------

